# remi woke up sick...help



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

Woke up this morning to remi almost throwing up on my head. We got him to the floor where he finished and then headed back to bed (we took him outside of course). Few hours later we woke up to him vomitting again. When he was finished and I cleaned up i grabbed his dog bed and blanket and put it in bed with us. When I lay back down I could feel him shaking. I could also hear his belly making some odd noises. I thought he might be hungry so I gave him some plain cooked chicken. He didn't want it and he NEVER refuses chicken. I also gave him a little calories booster from petsmart. I was told its good to have for small dogs. 

Is there anything else I can do or should do? Any suggestions? I'm worried. Hes my first Chi so its all learning.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Leave it like this for 2-3 hours and try feeding him again, and give him some water.
Don't give large amounts because it can make him vomit again.
If he still refuses, or vomits again, please contact your vet!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds as if Remi has a really empty stomach. Those 'growly, rumbly' noises are his tummy churning! Wait for 1/2 hours and try some soft canned food. A teaspoon first and wait for 10minutes. Then again a little bit more until he has eaten what he usually does. A little bit before you go to bed might help this. Was the vomit yellow? That would mean bile. And that usually means an empty tummy. Try the above, and if he really is not able to keep stuff down, then off to the vet. Good luck Sue


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe he ate something you didnt see him eating and it upset his tummy? Try to feed him again and if he refuses, maybe you can call the vet to get advice on what to do. He/she hears these things every day. I hope that he is ok!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i find it the best way to find out whats wrong with a growly tummy is to see what the throwup looked like.


----------

